# ANY DEER HUNTERS IN HERE



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

:?: :? Just wondering if there are any hunters on here and if so anyone have any luck. Shotgun season started monday and i have nothing. I haven't even seen a buck. I :-k probably should have done more homework but just wondering if anyone else has had any luck and where.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

C'mon down to CT we got plenty of deer. In fact, Wilton, CT has a overage of deer and would be glad if you could take some out! :spell:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I have dozens out here...real pain in the ass...


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I almost bagged about three so far. But there is no Crown Vic season. 

Nothing like Bambi deciding to cross you path while your responding to a call :shock:

Posted Thu Dec 02 2004, 20:50:



SOT_II @ Thu Dec 02 2004 said:


> I have dozens out here...real pain in the ass...


 Something tells me you have the means to take care of that situation....


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I don't hunt, well maybe a squirrel or two. 
Typically I try and find a couple guys to hunt the land...my wifes a vet and sort of frowns on me shooting animals, plus I'm not into gutting them and all that and I sure know I won't eat them...so... no hunting for me.



Gil @ Thu 02 Dec said:


> I almost bagged about three so far. But there is no Crown Vic season.
> 
> Nothing like Bambi deciding to cross you path while your responding to a call :shock:
> 
> ...


----------



## dfc2502 (Oct 28, 2003)

SOT_II @ Thu December 02 said:


> I have dozens out here...real pain in the ass...


I have hunted Clarks property behind yours, but if you promise not to send any lead down range, I'll remove the six pointer thats there.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

yeah stop down..there were some right up by the house...and now that the horses are out there...it's like a freaking party by the red barn/shop.



dfc2502 @ Thu 02 Dec said:


> SOT_II @ Thu December 02 said:
> 
> 
> > I have dozens out here...real pain in the ass...
> ...


----------



## misshotcopbluepants (Jul 9, 2002)

:wink: You boys have not REALLY been hunting until you make it up to Maine to participate in Moose season!!


----------



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

SOT where the hell are you ill gladly take care of the problem for ya and then give ya some steaks gooooooooooood eats brother and then you can sell me a new toy :lol:


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm having a great season. Of course, the only ones I shoot have been his by a car first.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You would be hard pressed to be too much further from me and still stay in the same state.


Think border of MA and NY...that's me.


----------



## VAP1773 (May 8, 2002)

I shot a spike in Dracut on thursday morning. 1 1/2 years old 131 # dressed.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I saw a huge buck two days ago on 128 northbound on the side of the road, broad daylight, behind the guard rail. Just standing there. That was weird, I've never seen anything like that before.

Anyway, I think hunting is mean. Leave the poor woodland creatures alone, you brutes!


----------



## VAP1773 (May 8, 2002)

There is a place for all of god's creatures, right next to the potatoes and gravy.

remembre what Ted Nugent said, the cuter the critter, the sweeter the meat.


----------

